# SolidShellSecurity, LLC ? Atlanta, GA ? OpenVZ, Great Deals, Stable, Serious Hardware, Starting @ $4



## TruvisT (May 17, 2013)

*SolidShellSecurity, LLC ? Virtual Private Servers Done Well, like steak!*

Hey and thanks for checking out our ad! SolidShellSecurity, LLC works with businesses, communities and other online websites to provide them with stable and quality uptime to serve their needs. At this time we have two VERY LIMITED special offers for you that are only found here at vpsBoard.com. Should they run out, you can use the following code "_yummycakevps2013_" to take 50% off for life on all products.​
*? LOCATION/SPEED TESTS/INFORMATION*
All our servers are collocated out of Atlanta, GA at the [email protected] facilitates. The facilities have some of the best connectivity in the world. We utilize providers such as Cogent, Level3, Global Crossing, Savvis, and MANY more to ensure that your critical data can get where it needs to go, anywhere in the world. What good is connectivity if your equipment doesn't stay on? We pride ourselves on delivering the maximum amount of uptime to your business. All of our locations have fully redundant battery power backup and generator backup to keep your equipment powered up and running no matter what.

*?* *Test IP: *speed.solidshellsecurity.com
*?* *Test Files:* 10MB - 100MB - 500MB
*?* *VPS Control Panel:* SolusVM
*?* *Management:* Unmanaged
*?* *Server RAM:* 74GB DDR3 ECC (minimum)
*?* *Processors:* Dual Quad Processors[8 cores/8 threads (minimum)]
*?* *Disks:* SATA III Blacks Adaptec RAID 10 with BBU


*? THE STEAK*

*OpenVZ-VPSBOARD-SPECIAL-1*
*?* *Cores:* 4
*?* *Dedicated RAM:* 1024 MB
*?* *vSwap:* 2048 MB
*?* *Disk:* 25,000 MB
*?* *Bandwidth:* 250,000 MB
*?* *IPs:* 1 (additional IPs available)
*ORDER NOW @ $4.95/mo*http://solidshellsecurity.com/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=24http://solidshellsecurity.com/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=24 (with code vpsB-1 -- limited uses)

*OpenVZ-VPSBOARD-SPECIAL-2*
*?* *Cores:* 6
*?* *Dedicated RAM:* 2048 MB
*?* *vSwap:* 4096 MB
*?* *Disk:* 50,000 MB
*?* *Bandwidth:* 500,000 MB
*?* *IPs:* 1 (additional IPs available)
*ORDER NOW @ $7.95/mo*http://solidshellsecurity.com/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=105http://solidshellsecurity.com/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=105 (with code vpsB-2 -- limited uses)

 
*? CONTACT US*
 

*Phone:* 18138385852
*Sales:* [email protected]
*Follow Us:* https://twitter.com/SolidSSecurity
*Stalk Us:* https://www.facebook.com/SolidShellSec
*Subscribe:* https://www.youtube.com/user/SolidShellSecurity

 

_SOLIDSHELLSECURITY, LLC is a legally registered business in the state of Florida within the United States. This can be verified by checking the official Florida Corporation/LLC database @ http://sunbiz.org/
---
Filing Document Number: L12000078006
Annual Reports Filed Date: 2013 03/05/2013_


----------



## Reece-DM (May 17, 2013)

Removed.


----------

